# a few questions about crate training



## tumberi (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi,

on this Thur, I'll be a new daddy of a little Maltese puppy!! I'm so excited!!!! 

Anyways, I'm planning to crate train the baby since I work at home and can devote lots of attention on him.
1) My first question is when I have to leave him for even an hour (which will happen every other day to weight train), do I confine the baby in the crate? What happens if he wants to go potty? I heard puppies can't really wait that long, but I do not want to just leave him out there.

2) In the long run, there will be moments when I have to be out for a while for a birthday party or so. What happens then? 

3) When the puppy is completely crate trained (let's say after a year), can I just let him be out in the room freely roaming? Or do I still confine him in the crate?

4) http://www.amazon.com/Iris-CI-604-Commerci...5782&sr=8-4 would having this kind of Iris pen be better when I'll be gone?

5) What about at night? I'm just afraid if the baby wants to go potty and can't because he is in the crate.

Please do share some of your insights! As much as I'm excited, I'm concerned about the crate training since I've never done that.

Thanks


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

A sleeping/relazing puppy can hold their bladder for their age in months plus one. So a 3 month old pup for 4 hours. Potty your pup before you leave and he will be fine holding it for an hour. 

Active playing pups can go up to every 15 minutes when they are very young. 

I prefer a crate to a pen for potty training. If you just leave the dog in the pen, you are not there to reward the good potty every time. Training will go faster the more you reward the right behavior. 

My 14 month old is still crated when we leave as he'd destroy my house LOL Age when you can add freedom just depends on the individual dog.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I agree with JMM, and she knows what she's talking about. 

London is 1 1/2 years old and I still crate her anytime I am outside of the house gardening or when I'm gone. I don't trust her to not potty in the house, nor do I trust her not to destroy anything. lol


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I had a schedule for Boo in the crate. 2hrs in, 2hrs out always supervised.As he got a bit older,he could stay out longer though. If I went out, he went in the crate. I never left him for more than 4 hrs. He also slept in the crate at night until he was 6 mths old. He then was 100% reliable & allowed to sleep in our bed & was only crated if I left the house. He was allowed free range at about 1 yr old but he surprised me by going into his crate when I left the house & he stayed there until I returned. He never bothered anything & never had an accident while I was gone. The longest time I ever left him was for 7 hrs, but I did have a relative come by to check on him & let him outside to go potty.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

1) My first question is when I have to leave him for even an hour (which will happen every other day to weight train), do I confine the baby in the crate? What happens if he wants to go potty? I heard puppies can't really wait that long, but I do not want to just leave him out there.
*I also agree with what JMM said. A crate will make it easier for you to train. I would also take to pee pad before you leave and not give water at least 1/2 hour before. By taking puppy to the paper before he goes into and out of the crate, not only do you reinforce potty training and where to go, but you can train them to go on demand, which comes in really handy for when you leave or go anywhere. Come up with a phrase to use every time. We use " Go Pee pee (or poopy) on the paper, hurry up!" We've used that every time snce we've brought him home. Moxie is trained to pee and poop on demand which is really cool.*

2) In the long run, there will be moments when I have to be out for a while for a birthday party or so. What happens then? *You train. Put them on a schedule. Chrisman Maltese has a great crating scheduling on their website. *

3) When the puppy is completely crate trained (let's say after a year), can I just let him be out in the room freely roaming? Or do I still confine him in the crate? *At 19 months of age, Moxie is still confined. We have the iris pen and we shove the small crate into the door of the pen. I also put a small pish pad in the pen. He rarely uses it, he usually holds it in until we come home and he goes in the normal place. But with the covered crate in the door of the Iris Pen it's like a 1 bedroom condo. He has plenty of room to move and his toys are in there. And we cover his crate. He usually sleeps in it anyway. *

4) http://www.amazon.com/Iris-CI-604-Commerci...5782&sr=8-4 would having this kind of Iris pen be better when I'll be gone?
*We have the iris pen. The URL would not load.*

5) What about at night? I'm just afraid if the baby wants to go potty and can't because he is in the crate.
*They learn to hold it until morning. that's why you put them on a schedule. No water before bedtime and make sure you bring to pee pee pad before bed. You also learn to recognize their cry if it's because they want to play (in which case you take to paper, if they don't go it's right back in the crate.) Moxie can hold it for at least 12 hours. But he rarely has to unless we had a real late night..LOL 
*


----------



## tumberi (Apr 17, 2009)

Thank you very much for your insights!!!

I do really appreciate. I should get that Iris Pen soon.

I just got my baby six hours ago. I have this slight problem.

My baby is whimpering a lot, trying to dig through the crate, or bite open the door when he is in the crate. I tried saying "stop" in "firm" voice a few times, but that didn't work. So I'm ignoring him for a while, but he will just keep whimpering for a long time (like 20-30 minutes). So I can't take him out because then i would be taking him out after he started whimpering. What could be a good solution? And why is he whimpering so much? Separation Anxiety?

Also, when is the earliest time that I can give him a shower? His paws are soaked with his urine, so I want to wash him up a little. Is 10 weeks a little too early?

Finally, my baby does not like the toys that I bought them (Kong and a hairy cotton squeaky bone). He only wants to bite my shoes or pants. Did I buy wrong kinds of toys?

I'm so sorry for these many questions. I'm in the learning process, and I do not want to make stupid mistakes to hurt the baby.

Thank you.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (tumberi @ Apr 23 2009, 11:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767043


> Thank you very much for your insights!!!
> 
> I do really appreciate. I should get that Iris Pen soon.
> 
> ...


Awww Sorry I have no advice to help you just wondering where is your new puppy is from? Is he 10 weeks old? He sure is young...


----------



## tumberi (Apr 17, 2009)

I would like to ask 2 more quick questions.

1) My baby only eats a few pieces of the dry kibbles and that's it. I rationed it so that I would feed him 3 times a day. But He only takes a few and just stops eating. Then, he comes back like an hour later. I thought it would be desirable for him to eat all of it at a scheduled time to easily potty train him. But I can't do this since he's not finishing a meal.

2) Also, every now and then he yaps at me. I don't think it's a good sign that he is yapping at me when I prevent him from biting my shoes and stuffs. I heard this could be the start of the "small dog syndrome" where the dog thinks he is the master. Is this something I should be concerned about or should I just let it go?

This baby follows me everywhere. I'm so happy that I got him. LOL


----------



## tumberi (Apr 17, 2009)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Apr 23 2009, 11:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767044


> QUOTE (tumberi @ Apr 23 2009, 11:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767043





> Thank you very much for your insights!!!
> 
> I do really appreciate. I should get that Iris Pen soon.
> 
> ...


Awww Sorry I have no advice to help you just wondering where is your new puppy is from? Is he 10 weeks old? He sure is young...
[/B][/QUOTE]

Got him from Tina of http://www.itsmagicmaltese.com/ who was recommended here.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

It just sounds like your baby is just scared and remember he has just left his only home he has known, I have
found that a very soft and cuddly stuffed toy animal works for them as they want something to lean against and
feel safe and it makes them think they have a soft body to lean on.
Even my older Maltese love their stuffed animals and its funny they will chew on everything else but not their
furry companion. It just might work for you.

Lucy


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

wrongly submitted post..LOL


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

My baby is whimpering a lot, trying to dig through the crate, or bite open the door when he is in the crate. I tried saying "stop" in "firm" voice a few times, but that didn't work. So I'm ignoring him for a while, but he will just keep whimpering for a long time (like 20-30 minutes). So I can't take him out because then i would be taking him out after he started whimpering. What could be a good solution? And why is he whimpering so much? Separation Anxiety?

*If you put him in for a nap and he continues to bark or whimper, he either wants attention and play, or needs to potty. Try to time it in between whimpers, to take him out and to the paper to go potty. Start to use a command. The same one each and every time. We used, and still use... "Go pee pee (or poopy) on the paper, hurry up." Say it in a high happy voice, yet with conviction, like you mean it...but not mean or nasty. Say it once...wait and then again. If he doesn't go, or just continues to want to play take him and put him back in the crate. It helps to cover the crate and make it more " den like" for him. Also you can put some toys in there, but nothing he can choke on. No food right now or even water. If he continues to bark as hard as it is, ignore. This won't last forever. he's just being a puppy. And just like a child, is testing you. Sometimes we'd take Moxie in his crate covered and put him in the room where we were. He would quiet down. You can also put on a radio. Soon he should quiet down. But it might take longer than you think. Try to not give in. And if you must...only take him out to the paper.

Sometimes you just need to play with them before you put them in to make them tired so they will fall asleep. The cover should help quiet him some.*

Also, when is the earliest time that I can give him a shower? His paws are soaked with his urine, so I want to wash him up a little. Is 10 weeks a little too early?

*I think 10 weeks is a little young to have taken him home, but anyway... Moxie was 16 weeks when we took him home. First I would NOT give him a shower. More like a sponge bath. But for now, until he's been with you and you both have relaxed a bit, I would only wash the urine off his paws. You can take him over to the bathroom sink and very very carefully take some warm water with a little puppy shampoo or mild shampoo, and wash his paws. Actually getting him use to being handled is a great thing. You might also want to give him a small treat every time he lets you hold his paws. It's never to early to train them, especially to be groomed. He's going to squirm..so be careful to hold him and not drop him. They can squirm a lot and they are tiny, so be careful. *

Finally, my baby does not like the toys that I bought them (Kong and a hairy cotton squeaky bone). He only wants to bite my shoes or pants. Did I buy wrong kinds of toys?

*No you did not buy the wrong toys, you just have to teach him which are toys you want him to bite. Dogs will see anything on the ground, pant legs, laundry and toes included, they won't ask questions..they will just chew it. Unless of course you give them a better and more appropriate thing other than your feet and couch legs. Always have a Nylabone handy and give it to him when he chews your hands or feet or whatever else you don't want him to chew. They make these in very small sizes, puppy appropriate, on the webs site Pet Edge. You have to train him what to chew and what not to chew. The pant leg thing will only last a little while. It's really puppy behavior. If he bites your fingers , this IS also puppy behavior, but you need to train them not to do this. Yell "ouch!" in a loud voice and ignore the puppy. Get up and walk away, or walk out of the room. Message is: you bite me...playtime stops. He will get the message sooner or later.

Good luck...relax and try to have fun with him. He is acting just like a puppy!.and this period does not last forever and you won't experience it with him after this again..so enjoy it while it lasts...
*


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (tumberi @ Apr 23 2009, 11:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767048


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Apr 23 2009, 11:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767044





> QUOTE (tumberi @ Apr 23 2009, 11:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767043





> Thank you very much for your insights!!!
> 
> I do really appreciate. I should get that Iris Pen soon.
> 
> ...


Awww Sorry I have no advice to help you just wondering where is your new puppy is from? Is he 10 weeks old? He sure is young...
[/B][/QUOTE]

Got him from Tina of http://www.itsmagicmaltese.com/ who was recommended here.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh, okay the ten weeks part just confused me! LOL


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

10 weeks..me too.


----------



## Begonia (Apr 30, 2009)

So, it is ok to bring home a 10 week old puppy just as long as it is from a breeder you approve of?


----------



## tumberi (Apr 17, 2009)

QUOTE (Begonia @ Apr 30 2009, 10:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=769897


> So, it is ok to bring home a 10 week old puppy just as long as it is from a breeder you approve of? [/B]


I know some people want to make sure puppy stays with his mother until he reaches 12 weeks old; however, there are literatures showing that 8 weeks is enough (not saying that they are good; just saying that there are experts claiming that that's sufficient). Also I heard many, not all obviously, reputable breeders would allow their puppies to leave earlier than 12 weeks based on the puppy's development.

I think generalizing helps but it shouldn't be the golden rule where everyone has to stick with it every single time. Each puppy is different as each human child is different. So, I will trust the breeder and her decision if she is reputable, and she was.

So, please do not use sarcasm. I don't think it's necessary. (I feel especially a little irritated because I did tons of research before getting my precious baby to make sure he comes from a well caring breeder. I went to several shelters, did tons of research online, and contacted several breeders depriving myself of several hours of sleep every day. I literally slept less than 5 hours a day for like a week. I know I should've given more time for me to make it easier but I wanted a puppy so bad.).


----------



## Begonia (Apr 30, 2009)

Tumberi, the comment was not meant for you. I see over and over how several people here rush to judge anyone who has a puppy that is less than 12 weeks old, then all of a sudden, just because of a certain breeder, it is ok. I just got my puppy and she is only 8 weeks old, so I definitly don't judge you. I apologize for offending you, as that was not my intent. I shouldn't have commented anyway. Just as I wouldn't dare ask a question on here because I would be judged for having an 8 week old puppy that I bought from a breeder not on their approval list. Again, I apologize.


----------

